# Kodiak freestanding wood stove...



## Saltylady (Nov 5, 2013)

almost as old as I am...........from the 1980 era.  Curious as to if anyone is currently using a stove similar to this and if so could you take photos of how you have it installed.....looking for "thru-wall" type installation with stove pipe running outside above the second story roof.  Has an 8 inch flue (top) and we should do it right by installing 8 inch pipe.  Was thinking we could just convert it down to six inch but thinking the extra couple inches would help with air flow.  This would be new installation.

Thank you for any help and please yes I know she old and what not but heard they supply a good heat source.


----------



## begreen (Nov 6, 2013)

There are a few threads on the Kodiaks here. It will need to have 36" clearances all the way around and an 8" flue. The side and rear clearances can be reduced to 12" ONLY with proper NFPA211 wall shielding. A modern stove with 6" pipe will cost less to install and will use maybe half the wood to heat as this old fellow. Something to consider before committing. You can probably sell the Kodiak for $300 and replace it with a $800 stove that will outperform it and make up at least half the difference in cost by saving on the piping. And you get to look at the fire.


----------



## Saltylady (Nov 7, 2013)

Thank you Begreen.......I will search for Kodiaks.  Okay, we had planned on putting up the proper wall shielding so it's nice to know we can move it a little closer.  The house we are in is a "rented" house and we will be installing this out of pocket so the thought of upgrading the stove makes since if it was our house but we only plan on staying another winter or so.  When we build our new house we will be going with another stove all together, and possibly moving this one to an outbuilding for use on the farm.


----------



## MDFisherman (Nov 7, 2013)

IIRC, do not let the horizontal run of the flue exceed 3' which is why you need to use wall protection to get the stove closer to the wall


----------



## Saltylady (Nov 12, 2013)

Okay so here is the plan.  We have ordered a custom 48" x 48" corner hearth (type 2) as well as the wall panels (type 2).  Everything will be double walled stainless steel from the wall to outside.  The pipe from the wood stove is black single wall and would go up three feet than do 90 degree turn and than 24 inches of pipe to connect to thru wall system.  Again would be corner installation.    http://www.ameri-vent.com/all-fuel-class-a-chimney/model-tlc-system  This is the piping we are using.   My husband does landscape management so he has access to wood (tree removal) plus the trees/wood currently on our farm which is literally across the road a bit from where we are renting (where we will eventually build).  We just moved over 2-1/2 cords of very seasoned split firewood to the house.  We do have the existing heat (hot water baseboard - fuel oil) to use when temps are right.  Live Eastern Shore of MD.


----------

